# holy double ************************!!!!



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2007)

If any of you remember, I had a Black House Spider.







Well it laid eggs  and they hatched  BUT HERE'S THE SCARY PART.

I was out doing those everyday things I do, get up, computer, shower, skate, computer, nothing, computer. OK after dinner, I brushed my teeth and I went to go see if my mantids were doing ok. When I switch on the lights I find my whole drawer CRAWLING with HUNDREDS of tiny tiny spiderlings and the wall behind it had some crawling up on it too. I worse part is that their venom can take effect on a human after its first molt.

Usually I wouldn't be afraid of this, but I just watched the movie "Arachnophobia" and I was reading about the guy who was eaten by his own pets.

I don't know how they escaped. The lid was snapped shut! It didn't even have airholes!

Oh man, I'm in real deep..uh, doo doo


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Pesticide them all? :twisted:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 21, 2007)

Eat them good protein  lol kill them with a book or something. Also here's some advice STOP KEEPING VENMOUS SPIDERS!


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, if all hundred(s) bite you at the same time, then you might die, but if a lot bite you, you still won't die.(right away, that is.) They are TINY. The venom way work, but how much exactly will go in you? Anyways, you should kill them all. Or kill most and capture some. Here is the toxicity of the spider.

Venom toxicity - the bite of the Black House Spider is poisonous but not lethal. Certain people bitten experience severe pain around the bite site, heavy sweating, muscular pains, vomiting, headaches and giddiness. First aid and medical attention (ambulance) should be sought as soon as possible.

Have the phone next to you when killing them.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2007)

i posted that exact same thing asdsdf

"Venom toxicity - the bite of the Black House Spider is poisonous but not lethal. Certain people bitten experience severe pain around the bite site, heavy sweating, muscular pains, vomiting, headaches and giddiness. First aid and medical attention (ambulance) should be sought as soon as possible. "

The exact same thing  

I can't kill them because I am buddhist, but what i did was use my little brothers' bug vacuum and got about 23 of those little guys and let them out into the neighbor's house  . I still have about 200 more to go... :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

where did you write that?  I have a bug vacuum too. 8)


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2007)

look around in the arachnid and spiders section. Yeah those bug vacuums are pretty funny.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh. Oops. I didn't read your original post about getting the spiders.


----------



## Asa (Aug 23, 2007)

you're in deep...


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 28, 2007)

fun. i have a few myself, as pets that is, and there fun to watch take down there prey.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 29, 2007)

> Yes, if all hundred(s) bite you at the same time, then you might die, but if a lot bite you, you still won't die.(right away, that is.) They are TINY. The venom way work, but how much exactly will go in you? Anyways, you should kill them all. Or kill most and capture some. Here is the toxicity of the spider. Venom toxicity - the bite of the Black House Spider is poisonous but not lethal. Certain people bitten experience severe pain around the bite site, heavy sweating, muscular pains, vomiting, headaches and giddiness. First aid and medical attention (ambulance) should be sought as soon as possible.
> 
> Have the phone next to you when killing them.


Read the buddhist thread i started...Buddhists are FORBIDDEN to kill and you'll know that sparky is a Buddhist if you read the thread...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I just wiped them off the drawer with my hands. Hopefully they either ran away or died off from lack of food.

Oh and it laid more eggs


----------

